# MOZART piano concert K 488 movement 2



## tmb (Sep 15, 2010)

Here is a short film (60 seconds long) I made with Mozart piano concert k 488 movement 2.






I hope you enjoy and let me know what you think about it.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

I enjoyed the music


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Enjoyed Mozart's music only.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Holy smokes; I didn't see that one coming. "Enjoy," no; more socked in the gut. Which is the point, right?


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

The music works in this, but it's a very effective video...


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

The music is perfect for the film. The lonely single-line melody in a minor key highlights the loneliness of the victim. Even the piano and the repertoire has middle class connotations to either highlight the unexpected and profound impact this abuse has had on this man, or to appeal to the wealthy potential sponsors who are going to give to your charity. You have a keen audio-emotional sense, use it!


----------

